# super expensive aro



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

YouTube - Platinum arowana at Aquarama 2007
hundreds of thousands of dollars? say what?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure but I thought there is a arrow that's worth more than even than that now. I could have been the one with two heads? I think it was around $300,000..3x the price of that one. Someone can double check though I may be off. But still $100,000 for a fish is crazy. You would have to have more money than brains to buy a fish like that.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

And that platinum has to drop EYE if IM not mistaken!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea it look like it dosent it
200,000 fish with drop eye


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

200,000.00 GBP = 326,865.30 CAD

hahaha....about $327 000 dollars for an aro...wow...someone must love their fish..haha


----------

